# Help every thung is dying



## str8chiln2000 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi,
I had red slim and but a medicinec called macen. Ever since my fish tank is messed up. I went to the fish store and got my water tested they said my levels are all perfect. My fish are din terrible (ich) and my coral don't come out any more and look very bad. I have a 155gal fish tank


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

*Reply*

I would think you should break down the whole tank scrub it down well with medications to kill the cause and start from scratch. remove fish and corals to quarrintine tank.


----------

